# Amphibia 1967 Reissue



## Draygo

Here's a new arrival, which was a little unexpected. I've been wanting one of these for years now, but they've long been out of stock from all the usual suppliers. However, I was idly browsing the official distributor's site a few weeks ago when I noticed that they had more stock. Yay!

This was Boctok's 40th anniversary reissue of their classic diver, so it's been around since 2007. It's limited to 1,967 pieces â€¦supposedly - do you entirely trust this limited issue malarkey? Mine's no 1698 anyway.

Size is a somewhat chunky 42mm wide (without crown) and 50mm lug to lug. It's 15mm high. Inside is a classic (but small) 2415 automatic movement. It's waterproof to 200 meters. Other numbers: 19800 bph frequency; 31-hours power reserve. All stainless steel case and bezel. Lovely domed mineral glass. Screw-down, signed crown.

But that's the boring bit really, because to me this one's all about the looks - quirky Soviet style with a bit of presence â€¦but no wabi!

It wears well - it's big, but curves nicely to the wrist and it's taller than it is wide. The finish is fantastic and the detail is surprising for an Amphibia. Lovely chrome surrounds to the (strong) lume. Uni-directional bezel with good click and lumed pip. Nice radial brush to the top of the case. Good quality strap.

I've only had it for a few days, but I know it's going to be a keeper.

Downsides? Well, at Â£150 it's expensive for an Amphibia I guess (but to me well worth it for the spec upgrades and size). There are two versions - one with batons only, one with 3, 6, 9, 12 numerals. I preferred the batons only, but this version's only available with rubber. It's too long, and mine didn't come with a keeper so I've had to use a spare from elsewhere. Might have to punch an extra hole, too. No problem, because I know Kutusov's got one incoming and he's going to sell me his metal bracelet when he puts his on mesh 







:thumbsup:

I'm not going to open mine up - I don't want to look at the unders-sized movement and large plastic spacer! I know that there was some QC problems with these with the first batch, including cracked crystals and poor water -resistance. I hope they're now sorted! BTW, I've also noticed that some seem to have a simple seconds hand, without the lume dot.

That's enough waffle. Here's some pics. Thanks for reading.




























And a quick comparison with something close to what it's based on - a 70s Amphibia:










There's at least one of these I've seen on the forum, so let's see your pics!


----------



## Odo

I really like the look of that, I've had several Vostock's in the past...feeling the urge again 

Out of interest,is the bezel hard to turn being recessed like that?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> It's too long, and mine didn't come with a keeper so I've had to use a spare from elsewhere. Might have to punch an extra hole, too. No problem, because I know Kutusov's got one incoming and he's going to sell me his metal bracelet when he puts his on mesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Don't count on it! I've been looking at proper Volmer meshes and at (almost) â‚¬100 a pop is not going to happen  Plus, I LOVE the way the bracelet on these looks!

Mine is now sitting on customs waiting verification for over a week now  ... never happened before, I think I'll have to drop them a phone call or an email. Signs of the financial situation of the country I guess, they are probably opening every single package and taxing every single order... nothing's coming through.

Anyway, that watch is most certainly a keeper! It has to be one of the coolest divers ever, not remotely compared to any other watch (it's not a sub-wanna-be, pan-wanna-be...). And it looks great on your wrist, it's not too big at all!

What's the number on yours btw? I have a suspicion that these last ones are the models recalled to correct the initial problems and so these were out of the circuit for a while. They aren't available anywhere else (someone told me recently Zenitar couldn't get a hold on one of these) so I don't think they are new units over the initial 1967 watches made.

I'll post mine here if it ever gets released by the customs buggers. It would be nice too have the two versions in one topic as they are a little different.

Enjoy your beasty!!!


----------



## dowsing

I really like these, though I'd have gone for the bracelet model as its quite a piece of work in itself. Though mesh would be good too.

Out of interest what size wrist are you as I'm not sure I'd be able to pull off 50mm lug to lug and whereabouts did you get it from?


----------



## martinzx

Stunning , I really like it, very much,!!

But 50mm lug to lug, is just to BIG, for me of course

Cheers Martin


----------



## howie77

Nice one! That tropic style strap really works well mate.

Totally agree about the hour markers v numerals, yours is definitely the better looking.


----------



## Kutusov

howie77 said:


> Totally agree about the hour markers v numerals, yours is definitely the better looking.


Oi!!... maybe you haven't read the whole topic.... :comando:







:angry:


----------



## AlexC1981

I love these. If I could wear something that size I would have one in a flash.

Apparently the version with the numerals has a deep iridescent blue dial. It must be a very deep blue as it looks black in all the photos I have seen.

I like your new and old photo Draygo :thumbsup: Funnily enough, I bought an old one in that shape case just last week.


----------



## AlexC1981

I love these. If I could wear something that size I would have one in a flash.

Apparently the version with the numerals has a deep iridescent blue dial. It must be a very deep blue as it looks black in all the photos I have seen.

I like your new and old photo Draygo :thumbsup: Funnily enough, I bought an old one in that shape case just last week.


----------



## howie77

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree about the hour markers v numerals, yours is definitely the better looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi!!... maybe you haven't read the whole topic.... :comando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
Click to expand...

whoops! sorry did I miss something!?







do I gather that there might be an owner of the other around these parts?


----------



## Kutusov

howie77 said:


> whoops! sorry did I miss something!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do I gather that there might be an owner of the other around these parts?


Yeap, me!!! :dwarf:


----------



## Draygo

Thanks for all your comments and replies.

@dowsing - I have 7.25 inch wrists. Seems just about perfect given that it's firmly in the Large category!

@Odo - the bezel is slightly recessed, but not enough to impact on using it. Works fine!

@Kutusov - that mesh sounds like a *bargain*. I'd definitely go for it of I was you









And don't worry ...the 3,6,9,12 version is also a cracker! Mine's #1698, btw. Fingers crossed for your delivery/customs clearance.


----------



## Odo

Draygo said:


> Thanks for all your comments and replies.
> 
> @dowsing - I have 7.25 inch wrists. Seems just about perfect given that it's firmly in the Large category!
> 
> @Odo - the bezel is slightly recessed, but not enough to impact on using it. Works fine!
> 
> @Kutusov - that mesh sounds like a *bargain*. I'd definitely go for it of I was you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't worry ...the 3,6,9,12 version is also a cracker! Mine's #1698, btw. Fingers crossed for your delivery/customs clearance.


Cheers!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> @Kutusov - that mesh sounds like a *bargain*. I'd definitely go for it of I was you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't worry ...the 3,6,9,12 version is also a cracker! Mine's #1698, btw. Fingers crossed for your delivery/customs clearance.


Just checked... still the same :thumbsdown: They got it since the 29th of April for heavens sake!! I'm going to drop by the post office and ask the guy I know there what on earth is going on...


----------



## Fray Bentos

Morning all, mine says 'hello'.

This was one of the first models with the self combusting crystal :jawdrop:

One hell of a suprise seeing it smashed getting up one morning on hols in Ibiza, thought it was either pressure form the flight or the heat, but research appears to lean towards a stress fracture, Steve at Rytetime worked his magic though.

Number 1203 of the suggested 1967 (birth year too)

All the best, Rich


----------



## Draygo

Fray Bentos said:


> Morning all, mine says 'hello'.
> 
> This was one of the first models with the self combusting crystal :jawdrop:
> 
> One hell of a suprise seeing it smashed getting up one morning on hols in Ibiza, thought it was either pressure form the flight or the heat, but research appears to lean towards a stress fracture, Steve at Rytetime worked his magic though.
> 
> Number 1203 of the suggested 1967 (birth year too)
> 
> All the best, Rich


Looking good, Rich! Given your experience, I think I'll keep mine cold and slightly damp in good old Blighty...


----------



## sheepshearer

nice one, Dave. i like the 67s a lot. will see if i can find a pic of Michele's one on WUS...

aha!

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-1967-arrived-yet-another-review-375239.html

yours is better


----------



## Draygo

sheepshearer said:


> nice one, Dave. i like the 67s a lot. will see if i can find a pic of Michele's one on WUS...
> 
> aha!
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-1967-arrived-yet-another-review-375239.html
> 
> yours is better


Cheers.

BTW, I'd like a 70s 2209 with the paddle hands like Michele's. Most are knackered and delicately repainted (with tippex and a broom).


----------



## Kutusov

Well, jolly... mine FINALLY went through customs and has now been seized until I pay the VAT + duty taxes... :bull*******:

So now I'll have to wait a week or two more before they send me the bloody letter requesting what I already now they'll be requesting... it will be a full month of more from Christopol to here... half of that time being stuck in Lisbon...


----------



## sheepshearer

> This was one of the first models with the self combusting crystal

like my Aviator then - except i went outside on a cold day. how stupid of me. replaced by Irina Maier under warranty but it's not what you need is it?

you weren't really born in 1203 were you FB?


----------



## Guest

Draygo said:


> Inside is a classic (but small) 2415 automatic movement





Draygo said:


> I'm not going to open mine up - I don't want to look at the unders-sized movement and large plastic spacer!


Unlike the original which used the relatively small 2209 movement,The re-edition uses the full size [And consequently less delicate] 2415 I understand [2416B without date].



Draygo said:


> Most are knackered and delicately repainted (with tippex and a broom).


 :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

littlealex said:


> Unlike the original which used the relatively small 2209 movement,The re-edition uses the full size [And consequently less delicate] 2415 I understand [2416B without date].


Yeap, that plus it is supposedly a higher grade one, probably like the ones they used to sell to Vostok Europe. Still, it's a small movement for such a big case but proportion-wise it's probably bigger than the original one.

BTW, mine should be here tomorrow... I don't even want to post a :yahoo: not to jinx it...


----------



## taffyman

nice watch, i have never owned a russian watch as far as i can remember . i was always told that the winders keep falling off. :black eye:


----------



## Kutusov

taffyman said:


> nice watch, i have never owned a russian watch as far as i can remember . i was always told that the winders keep falling off. :black eye:


Apparently it's not only you who never owned a Russian watch... whoever told you that clearly never had one too... These watches are the kind that break after 30 years and fix them by knocking them once with a hammer!


----------



## Draygo

taffyman said:


> nice watch, i have never owned a russian watch as far as i can remember . i was always told that the winders keep falling off. :black eye:


...maybe based on a misunderstanding of the clever anti-shock engineering that produces the famous 'wobbly crown syndrome'...?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> ...maybe based on a misunderstanding of the clever anti-shock engineering that produces the famous 'wobbly crown syndrome'...?


Water resistance you mean?...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...maybe based on a misunderstanding of the clever anti-shock engineering that produces the famous 'wobbly crown syndrome'...?
> 
> 
> 
> Water resistance you mean?...
Click to expand...

No, I really do mean shock-resistance. There's a great article by Seele over on WUS, all about the Amphibia design and development. I'm an arty-farty type, not an engineer, but it's great. http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html

(Apologies for long link, but embedding seems to crash my iPad today...)

Here's an excerpt:

Many novices are alarmed by the characteristic "wobbly crown", but this is part of the design feature, with extra benefits.

Like the designs detailed before, the Amphibia crown and stem assembly incoporates a clutch between the two pieces, hidden inside the crown: they are coupled only when the crown is pulled slightly away from the stem, otherwise they are decoupled and the crown wobbles somewhat in relation to the stem. During winding - and time setting - the crown needs to be manually pulled away slightly as it does not incorporate an internal spring, eliminating the pressures imparted on the keyless works, and the inherent "wobble" prevents the stem from getting bent.

It's a long article but well worth reading the whole thing...


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> It's a long article but well worth reading the whole thing...


Thanks for the link and I'll be sure to read it! I thought the wobbly crown was just because of the particular way the o-ring is built on these ones, making it a sort of canteen diver. It's more than that then! Great to know how such a straightforward engineering serves so many purposes!

Anyway, mine arrived today! :yes2: It's a beauty!!! The blue dial more a (very) dark-blue purplish one. Indoors it's black but there's something in there (the purple dark tones) that makes it even blacker, kind of a real darkness, not the black colour. Outside and with sun light, it is most definitely a deep-blue purplish colour.

I didn't have much time to take proper pictures and this is not a good batch. The domed mineral crystal is a pain to find an angle with no reflexes. More to come (lume included) but here's a taste:



















Side by side with the original one.










Wrist shots and the bracelet.




























The bracelet is good but rattles a little. Feels a bit light too but if you look at it, both these things had to be like this. Although it seems like a powerful brutal bracelet in design, there isn't much steel in there. The central links have that big whole in them, making them more like a ring. Then there's the border links that hold the bracelet together and they are not continues, they are almost one link in one link out.


----------



## Kutusov

Clasp is very good, with a double safety action and push-release buttons, just like I prefer them.










Decent pictures when I have the time...


----------



## Draygo

Looking good. :thumbsup:

You definitely managed to capture the blueyness in some of these.

That bracelet looks like a nightmare hair-puller. I'd get rid of it if I was you.

(Oh, all right, I'll stop shameless attempts at coercion. Just send it to me and we'll say no more about it.)

Like the way the 3,6,9,12 dial matches your 2209. Very cool.

D


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> Indoors it's black but there's something in there (the purple dark tones) that makes it even blacker, kind of a real darkness, not the black colour.


Are you sure you're not a Goth Renato ?  .

Nice watch BTW


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> That bracelet looks like a nightmare hair-puller. I'd get rid of it if I was you.
> 
> (Oh, all right, I'll stop shameless attempts at coercion. Just send it to me and we'll say no more about it.)
> 
> Like the way the 3,6,9,12 dial matches your 2209. Very cool.


Yeap, been wearing it all day and I've screamed a couple of times like a little girl... hair puller most definitely!... but it looks GOOOOD, so it's staying!!! :man_in_love: I see now what you mean about the lugs... they are very odd and demand an integrated strap or bracelet made specifically to this watch. I didn't took the bracelet out but looking in there it doesn't seem like there is much space available for anything other than a nylon strap.

Part of the reason why I chose this version over yours was exactly how it looks similar to my old MKII. Pretty cool how they used the same font!



littlealex said:


> Are you sure you're not a Goth Renato ?  .


  

Makes you wonder, doesn't it? But no, what I am is a Pratchett fan, when I wrote that I was actually thinking on how he differentiates black from dark in many of his books ("The colour of Magic" for example). But seriously, it's one of the coolest features of this watch, it seems like there isn't a dial and the white markers and numbers are floating above a pit (now, I'm not a Satan-worshipper-headbanger-metalhead). Of course it all changes once under the sun (no, I'm no vampire-wannabe too  ).


----------



## Kutusov

Lume:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Lume:


Very nice 'R' , is the watch face purple or blue  ?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Very nice 'R' , is the watch face purple or blue  ?


It's one of those things like Vostok's metallic paints... you really can't be sure. I would say it's more purple-ish than blue-ish but depends a lot on the light. Anyway, I'm totally in love with the watch :man_in_love:


----------



## Vaurien

Draygo said:


> Looking good. :thumbsup:
> 
> You definitely managed to capture the blueyness in some of these.


+1 :lookaround:

Fine pictures!


----------



## jrahmad98

is this smaller or larger than the original amphibia?


----------



## Draygo

jrahmad98 said:


> is this smaller or larger than the original amphibia?


...much bigger than the original. Can't get to mine today but see photo at top of this thread. I think old one is 38mm wide IIRC. The new one is 2-3mm bigger in all dimensions!


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> The blue dial more a (very) dark-blue purplish one. Indoors it's black but there's something in there (the purple dark tones) that makes it even blacker, kind of a real darkness, not the black colour. Outside and with sun light, it is most definitely a deep-blue purplish colour.


 :umnik2: WTF ?



martinzx said:


> is the watch face purple or blue  ?


''It's like, 'how much more black could this be?''

...''None. None more black.''


----------



## Kutusov

littlealex said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blue dial more a (very) dark-blue purplish one. Indoors it's black but there's something in there (the purple dark tones) that makes it even blacker, kind of a real darkness, not the black colour. Outside and with sun light, it is most definitely a deep-blue purplish colour.
> 
> 
> 
> :umnik2: WTF ?
Click to expand...

Fine! It's black... very, very black. Like the heart of Ms Thatcher. But sometimes is something blue... or purple.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> jrahmad98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this smaller or larger than the original amphibia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...much bigger than the original. Can't get to mine today but see photo at top of this thread. I think old one is 38mm wide IIRC. The new one is 2-3mm bigger in all dimensions!
Click to expand...

This photos might help...


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, and BTW... I don't think that green MKII has an original crown... that looks like something out of a latter Komandirskie (and the relume was made by roller painting...)


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> It's black... very, very black. Like the heart of Ms Thatcher


 :fear:



Kutusov said:


> It's black... very, very black





Kutusov said:


> But sometimes is something blue... or purple.


Thanks for clarifying :hi:



martinzx said:


> BTW Alex any chance of the money you owe me?


Presumably you are talking about that 10 quid you sent me as a Pay Pal ''Gift'' some time ago.That along with the e-mail saying you did'nt want to see me ''out of pocket''

...After i'd tried to be kind to you,and you then started to pester me via PM when at which point I had to then tell you where to go.

As far as i'm concerned Martin I dont owe you any money.If on the other hand you wish to be adamant about this

...Then i'm going to have to continue to owe it to you.


----------



## martinzx

littlealex said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's black... very, very black. Like the heart of Ms Thatcher
> 
> 
> 
> :fear:
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's black... very, very black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> But sometimes is something blue... or purple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clarifying :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Alex any chance of the money you owe me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Presumably you are talking about that 10 quid you sent me as a Pay Pal ''Gift'' some time ago.That along with the e-mail saying you did'nt want to see me ''out of pocket''
> 
> ...After i'd tried to be kind to you,and you then started to pester me via PM when at which point I had to then tell you where to go.
> 
> As far as i'm concerned Martin I dont owe you any money.If on the other hand you wish to be adamant about this
> 
> ...Then i'm going to have to continue to owe it to you.
Click to expand...

Well it was sent via PayPal gift that bit is correct, it was for a Seiko Crystal & why would you be out of Pocket?

You being kind & me pestering you, ....lol that is a good one, kettle , pan black, comes to mind.......................

I am not bothered about the Â£10, if I was I would have reported it months ago, because it is months ago.

But you replied to my post, so I just wanted the Fora to know what kind of member you really are

Cheers martin


----------



## Kutusov

Just to warn you guys there is a WTB add on the Wanted forum for a black dial Amphibia 1967.... Draygo?... Fray Bentos?... Anyone?...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Just to warn you guys there is a WTB add on the Wanted forum for a black dial Amphibia 1967.... Draygo?... Fray Bentos?... Anyone?...


 :lookaround:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> :lookaround:


----------

